# Franco Kernel - High Performance Sound no longer working



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

I have used this kernel for a long time because of one option that I cannot live without...High performance sound option. About a month ago I updated and now notice that I no longer get the effects of the option, in face all it does is lower my volume all around, it sounds no different.

Has anyone else noticed this? I'm really bummed as this option made listening to music such a great pleasure. Please help!

I have CM10 JB with the latest nightly, also tried the milestone same issue. It seems like the option is broken.
> DSP manager doesn't give me the same effect fyi.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

The sound stuff only effects the headphone jack. Even with headphones it has no difference?


----------



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> The sound stuff only effects the headphone jack. Even with headphones it has no difference?


Correct. I only use headsets. Could the rom cause this not to function? I bounce between roms so much haha.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

From what I understand, High Performance in Franco kernels *should* lower your perception of volume, as it broadens the dynamic range of the audio system. Loud signals will be louder, soft signals will be softer and the initial net effect might be the perception of a volume drop.

Just my take...


----------



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

billyk said:


> From what I understand, High Performance in Franco kernels *should* lower your perception of volume, as it broadens the dynamic range of the audio system. Loud signals will be louder, soft signals will be softer and the initial net effect might be the perception of a volume drop.
> 
> Just my take...


Previously when I used it, the volume did not change, however I had a lot more quality bass. It sounded amazing. Now I'm sad without it.


----------



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone have an alternative way to get this super sound quality back? Is there an independent version of the mod?


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you tried posting over on Francisco's thread?
You might get his attention there!


----------

